# Diseño de sistema electronico para competencias de natacion



## alejandromata (Oct 30, 2007)

Ya habia posteado pero incumpli algunas reglas ya que soy nuevo en el foro.  De antemano pido mis disculpas a los moderadores  ops: .

Aqui les presento algunas de las caractericas del sistema que tengo que diseñar:

1.-) Titulo Del Trabajo Propuesto:
Sistema para cronometrar competencias de Natación en piscinas semi-olímpicas y Olímpicas.

2.-) Objetivo General De La Investigación:
Diseñar un sistema capaz de medir los tiempos de ejecución de pruebas de natación en piscinas y determinar la tabla de posiciones.

3.-) Áreas De Conocimientos Involucradas:
Electrónica, Mediciones Industriales, Sistemas de Comunicaciones y microcontroladores.

4.-) Descripción Técnica Del Trabajo A Realizar En Esta Investigación:El sistema deberá constar de dispositivos sensores para determinar el instante de la partida de cada competidor y la salida en falso.  Deberá ser capaz de cronometrar tiempos parciales y totales de la prueba para cada competidor para lo cual requiera de dispositivos sensores subacuáticos.

5.-) Nivel Académico:
Universitario.

Bueno para dar una idea de lo que se quiere, el sistema debe ser de dos carriles solamente, debe tener sensor en la plataforma de donde se lanzan los nadadores, este sensor es para detectar la salida en falso y determinar si algun competidor arrancó antes del pito o el anuncio de salida sea cual sea, un sensor cuando se da la primera vuelta y el ultimo sensor sera el de la llegada.  El sensor de la primera vuelta y el de llegada deberian se subacuáticos debido a que el competidor va sumergido en el agua y serian sensores de toque.  Bueno yo pienso en tomar la señal enviada de los sensores y pasarla por un circuito de acondicionamiento de la señal, luego pasar esas señales a un microcontrolador (PIC-16F877) para que el debidamente programado tome los tiempos de la competencia. Para mostrar los datos de los nadadores y los tiempos pienso usar dos pantallas LCD debido ya que son solo dos nadadores, lo cual estas pantallas deberan mostrar nombres, en que carril estan y tiempos de cada nadador.

Ahora bien. Eso es lo que tengo en mente.  Si me pueden prestar alguna información o alguna opinión sobre el diseño como tal del sistema (circuito de acondicionamiento, sensores a a utilizar, etc.) les estaré muy agradecido.  

Espero esta vez no haber imcumplido las reglas del foro.  De antemano muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada.

Saludos.

Atte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2007)

alejandromata Lo tuyo no es sencillo. Debe reunir seguridad para las personas, inmunidad al agua, seguridad de accionamiento, inmunidad al ruido electrico. 

Pensando ¡


----------



## El nombre (Nov 1, 2007)

¿Seguridad para las personas? ¿Inmunidad al agua? ¿Seguridad de accionamiento? ¿Inmunidad al ruido?

Que ganas de complicar las cosas

¿Tan poca imaginación hay que no hay forma de colocar un actuador en una pared llena de agua?
Hay que ver como estamos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 1, 2007)

Para el sensor una posible solucion es utilizar metodos neumaticos.
Un simple tubito tapado hasta un captador de presion.

Como captador de presion tienes multiples formas
Un captador de presion atmosferia tipo mpx (caro)
Un captador como los utilizados en las lavadoras como control de nivel (caro)
Un piezoelectrico (mas sencillo)


El tipico piezoelectrico utilizado en zumbadores y relojes, puedes encontrar en forma de disco o con caja de resonancia y hay modelos con electronica integrada que no sirven (si pone tension de alimentacion no sirven)


El invento funciona midiendo la presion, por ejemplo en el caso del pulsador de un toque. yo buscaria una botella plana flexible, en el tapon pondria el tubito hasta el sensor.
El sensor se acondiciona mediante un filtro pasabanda de pocos Hz por ejemplo menos 10Hz, esto permite una buena sensibilidad. Descues debe escuadrarse y enviarla donde se quiera.

No es necesario utilizar operacionales, puedes utilizar un cd4049 o el cd4069, como amplificador inversores y escuadradores, pero eso ya es otro tema.

Puedes solo utilizar una pantalla alfanumerica y meter todos los datos, pero si quieres dos no hay problema, se pueden gobernar facilmente en paralelo con un solo puerto del pic, o sea el puerto B.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2007)

tiopepe123, veo que entendiste lo de seguridad.

Lo que pense es en los pulsadores neumaticos de las tinas de hidromasajes. 
Para la largada podria ser el mismo sistema que accione un SW NC, con el sujeto parado el SW abierto, cuando se sambulle SW se cierra.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 2, 2007)

El sensor de las baneras de hidromasaje que yo he probado funcionan capacitativamente, mi forma me gusta porque es completamente sumerjible y garantiza un completo aislamiento.
Si la botella se diseña bien el bañista notara que todo a ido bien al haber recorrido.

Ademas se puede mejorar de forma sencilla, una vez pulsado si inyectamos un tono el bañista lo oira claramente, sobretodo a una determinada frecuencia de resonancia (hay una unica frecuencia que el todo puede ser hasta iriente)

Si ademas se compla un hilo de fribra optica ademas podemos poner lucezillas.esto es muy bonito para vender la moto, pero el tubo debera ser algo mas gordo.

El tubito debe ser rigido pero flexible, el tipico transparente que venden en las tiendas de suministro de laboratorio, podrias utilizar los de aire comprimido pero no los recomiendo ya que se doblan.


----------

